# archlord problems



## aishwani1129 (Sep 10, 2007)

i downloaded and installed this new game and it seemed to be working fine its not slow but only untill the first load screen... (the one with the mountain) and then it just stays at that screen it doesnt do anything. the mouse moves its not frozen just doesnt load... what can i do?


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

have a run through the follow these steps first link in my sig.if nothing there helps post back.


----------



## killer4all (Jul 14, 2008)

I created archlord account every thing works in website but ven i start the game its seas that i entered a wrong password. If you can write me back as son as u can


----------



## lokii (Oct 27, 2009)

can someone please help i dont know what to do. I login to my account (webzen account) and click 'start game' and the patch server comes up then i click 'start' and the page goes black. After a few seconds it minimises and an error pops up saying "N/A"
write back as soon as you can

yours lokii!


----------



## Caligula912 (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm also having the same problem with lokii whenever i click start the game begin to update some kind of protecting, then the it freezes


----------

